# A way to improve the site



## MattL (9 Aug 2012)

Just add bacon.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (9 Aug 2012)

haha! WTF!


----------



## Cheshire Celt (9 Aug 2012)

Pmsl now that's funny


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Aug 2012)

Just so you know MattL, the drugs don't work mate, go see your Dr first thing tomorrow


----------



## MattHB (9 Aug 2012)

Haha love it!


----------



## Gary E (9 Aug 2012)

nice


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2012)




----------



## Noodley (10 Aug 2012)




----------



## MrJamie (10 Aug 2012)




----------



## Shaun (10 Aug 2012)

I like it. 

Although I bet you didn't know there was an actual *bacon forum*?


----------



## marshmella (10 Aug 2012)

Be much better if it was covered in brown sauce


----------



## Octet (10 Aug 2012)

I agree, brown sauce and bacon!


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Aug 2012)

I love bacon ............pity it gives me horrible heartburn


----------

